
Blowing up HTML5 video and mapping it into 3D space (2010) - jdotjdot
http://www.craftymind.com/blowing-up-html5-video-and-mapping-it-into-3d-space/
======
LAMike
This article was written 6 years ago. Does anyone else think the span of
2010-2016 web development has seen slower innovation than 2004-2010? Or
1998-2004?

Maybe I'm spoiled, but it feels like things aren't moving that fast anymore,
and it might be a good thing. More time to focus on actually making products.

------
carapace
Stupid HTML5 tricks! Pretty impressive stuff, and it drives home for me at
least that I shouldn't try to write my own UI platform, web browsers really
can do it all these days, eh?

------
swampthinker
Anyone else not having much luck on mobile?

~~~
yxlx
The two first demos worked for a while in Firefox on Android. But when I let
the second one keep running for a little while, Firefox crashed.

